# kennel cough



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

My 5 month old puppy that we adopted 3 weeks ago has not been the healthiest. He is CKC registered and he is from a great pedigree. He has some health problems, he has a bladder problem and gas problems he was vomiting and diarrheaing for a while. His latest is Kennel Cough!!!! He has all his shots including bordatella. We feel so bad for him. He is still so happy and playful but I am nervous about my other dog. He has his bordatella also but if Nash got it with the vaccine then any dog can! We have a vet appointment for Friday but I know some owners that say their puppies have kennel cough and the vets reccommended against anti biotics. Please let me know what I can do.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian had kennel cough and his vet told us not to worry. His body would fight it off in a few days. She asked us to limit him to being around other dogs at dog parks and the such for a while, sort of like a quarantine, just to be on the safe side.
Within about 3 days his cough was gone.

Hope he gets better.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I've have heard manuka honey is good for this


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

We have 1 foster dog with us right now and she didn't get her bordatella. I am worried about her. She is pregnant and the vet said they can't give bordatella to her when she is prego and the shelter can't have her in case she does have kennel cough. We are keeping her in her own room anyway just because she is so close to her due date. We are being careful, it just sounds so awful. He just spilt my newly poored pop!!!!!!!! Who wants him?! I give up!! 
Just kidding, he is my love. He def needs to go for a walk now, he is starting to chase his tail


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Our 2 year old V has it right now. We've just returned from a long road trip where he roomed with another dog ... and one cause of KC could be travel induced stress.

I am following the advice of Crazy Kian ... if Rio's cough goes beyond 2 days with no improvements we will be making a trip to the vet. I've already noticed an improvement from yesterday ... so fingers crossed.

G


----------



## ZiggyB (Dec 24, 2010)

I just recently was giving a well trained V for Christmas. She was with two other dogs before coming to me. She has been acting different then I have seen. She sleeps all the time and doesn't seem to be responsive when asleep. She has been doing this cough or something that seems so scary and doesn't respond. Her whole body shakes when she coughs almost like she is dry heaving. I really don't know what is wrong with her and she is only 2 1/2. Any ideas? 
She has had her bordatella and other shots about a month ago. She is eating normal and drinking lots. Going to the bathroom great.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Our V got kennel cough when she was young and it's really not a big deal. We go to a holistic vet, so we have not and will not give her the bordatella vaccine. Instead, we can her pro-biotics and everything cleared up in two days.

As far as prevention is concerned, from your other posts, it sounds like you bring your V to work with you at PetSMART everyday. That would be a big part of your problem if your V doesn't/didn't have all their shots yet.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

I would not have brought him there without his shots. He went to the vet today and he said that since the breeder didn't get his second shots when he needed it and I only got his rabies and bordatella, the vaccine is useless. She wheñ he heals we will start all over. He did not come to work with me till 1 week after his vaccines and he will not be coming to work with me for about a week or 2.


----------

